# Anyone ever created a single web page to sell just one product??



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have an awesome one hit wonder idea t-shirt and I was thinking, why couldn't I just make a one page site with just that shirt on it? Attach it to my Paypal account and sell?? I have my reseller's permit.. no reason why you couldn't do this..


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

People will not trust a website selling one shirt.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Bigcartel is good for one hit wonders. No website to create, you could literally start selling your product in 15 min. Its free up to 5 items.


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'd like to be able to maintain it and build it as I go... You'd be surprised of how much creative advertising you can do with the social media nowadays.. opportunities are really endless..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I started selling t-shirts with just one t-shirt. If the one design is good enough, it can definitely work and give you capitol to grow.


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh nice! What kind of stuff? Fashion stuff or funny/other typ of shirt?? The next thing is deciding on whether I wanna go thru GoDaddy and pay the price, or just build a quick page with a web program.. I don't wanna learn coding but I do wanna know how to build a simple merch site.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Rager, you can register your site with Godaddy, and build it yourself. Some sites like godaddy, 1and1 etc. allow you to use their templates too. 

Then you simply add Paypal's Buttons for Buy Now, Add to Cart, etc. It's really simple. 

I think the one t-shirt idea is fine. Look at Woot T-shirts, or something like that. They only sell one design a day.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

I would suggest register your domain on godaddy.com and then get a hosting company like bluehost.com or similar that has the feature called SimpleScripts. This program allows you to install multiple websites or ecommerce sites with a click of a button. Really simple and fast. So just google SimpleScripts.....it works pretty well and explain everything pretty much.


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I actually just posted a thread on whether GODADDY is the way to go... because I am doing the graphics and buttons and would like to just upload everything into a template that works for a simple site that I need. And GODADDY has some advertising options that look pretty enticing for what I'm going to do. Thatnks for all the info guys. Much agreed and I appreciate it.


----------



## Parrotees (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll host it for free if you let me put an ad up.


----------

